# Strictly Come Dancing 2022!



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Crikey! The new crop of Strictly "Stars" are starting to be announced.

Every year I say I'm not bothering and every year I watch anyway. I shall miss Aljaz though, he was my favourite male pro and I don't really have a favourite female pro any longer. 

So. Anyway. I wasn't going to watch but Will Mellor has been announced and I have liked him since the Hollyoaks days when he was Jambo. I shall wait and see how many contestants I know this year - I already have no idea who two of them are and one of the rest I cannot stand!

Who's going to be with me each week?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I AM IN!!! 

Move over Anton - Kai and Neil will hopefully be back!!! If I was 20 years younger…..


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm in! Looking forward to seeing who else signed up for the strictly challenge.
I like Will Mellor too. Be interesting to see if they do a same sex couple again after John and Johannes smashed it last year (didn't think I'd like it but they mesmerised me! Fantastic to watch). Alan Carr maybe?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Please do not swear…I’ve spotted BB might be back too early next year…please let it be true. And Emma presenting (serious girl crush there..)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I saw that Ritchie Anderson (the person I don’t like) will be in a same sex partnership @DanWalkersmum 

As for BB, no thanks @huckybuck - not watched it since about the third series. It was quite interesting at first though.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Had to google him, I'll reserve judgement, not too familiar with him.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There’s rumours Gino di Campo is going on Strictly - gosh that would be hilarious!

I’m not enamoured with the line up so far…don’t shoot me down but Will Mellor annoys me 😂


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I saw that Ritchie Anderson (the person I don’t like) will be in a same sex partnership @DanWalkersmum
> 
> As for BB, no thanks @huckybuck - not watched it since about the third series. It was quite interesting at first though.


I really hope they go back to the original BB format then I will watch. (Sorry @Mrs Funkin I know it’s a strictly thread)


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I will be watching Strictly. I sort of love to hate it but always get drawn in.

I love BB, although I am pleased we have had a long break from it as it was getting too repetitive. Can't wait.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

OMG Gino on Strictly would be hilarious! I’ve always loved Will Mellor (except for his dodgy singing career!), it stems from the Jambo thing but carried on into his Two Pints…days as Gaz. He was always great on Celebrity Juice too, as was Gino.

I always think I’m not enamoured/don’t know anyone and then love it anyway


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey! The new crop of Strictly "Stars" are starting to be announced.
> 
> Every year I say I'm not bothering and every year I watch anyway.


I say that, but I always watch it, I just hope a know more than one of them this year


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG Gino on Strictly would be hilarious! I’ve always loved Will Mellor (except for his dodgy singing career!), it stems from the Jambo thing but carried on into his Two Pints…days as Gaz. He was always great on Celebrity Juice too, as was Gino.
> 
> I always think I’m not enamoured/don’t know anyone and then love it anyway


Gino would definitely give strictly a boost. I'm currently watching him, Gordon and Fred on their American toad trip - hilarious!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I’m in too,

I love Strictly, off to check who the stars are and hope they have changed some of the judges, ( dont shot me down but I find Motsi too loud and repetitive )


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Oh I’m in too,
> 
> I love Strictly, off to check who the stars are and hope they have changed some of the judges, ( dont shot me down but I find* Motsi too loud *and repetitive )


Too full of herself, someone should tell her it's not the Motsi Mabuse show, she's just a judge.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It might be worse now her sister isn’t a Pro any longer…we shall see


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So we have our first sports person to be announced - Ellie Simmonds, the Paralympic swimmer. Go Ellie!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So we have our first sports person to be announced - Ellie Simmonds, the Paralympic swimmer. Go Ellie!


Oh now that makes it more interesting! I like Ellie.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't really care much who the celebs are when it come to soap sttars, so called comedians and daytime TV
but 
I hope George Webster is a real contender to be asked
As for Ellie Simmonds her interview on radio 5 this morning was hysterical, 
Mainly because she is hysterically happy to have been asked


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

If they have Gino, I'M IN!!!!! 😅


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No Gino yet...we have further announcements of Tyler West (no idea who he is) and Matt Goss (lead singer from Bros).


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh I might watch because of Matt Goss. I remember how bonkers they were in Bros.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So the full line up is now confirmed. 

I think that Helen Skelton could be a contender (she says she can't dance but she is very competitive!), I predict Tony Adams won't last long. There are a few I've not heard of at all - a couple I know who they are but nothing about them and I know "properly" who nine of them are. 

I think what won't help me this year is that there are four new pros, as well as the two new pros who didn't have a partner last year. No Aljaz is a total disaster, so the only male pros I really like now are Johannes and Neil - actually, Kai was good last year so I'll add him to my list too. As far as the women go, I have no attachment to any of them really - my favourites are long gone now. I predict that Amy will get the best outfits again this year


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So. Here we are! The Launch Show  

I'm already predicting that Amy is going to have the "Best Frock" a lot of the weeks - her dress in the opening routine was gorgeous.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

They all look amazing! Already loving the partnerships! 
Can't wait for your thoughts Mrs F!😁


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I knew ten and didn't know five, so that's pretty good. 

Hmmm, I'm so sad that Will has got Nancy  I wanted him to have Dianne or Amy or Nadija.

I think Helen and Gorka could be good, she is teeny isn't she? Wowsers, he's not a tall man. 

I don't watch Eastenders but James seems lovely, I've decided I'd like him to do well 

Oh Rose and Gio  Honestly I think she was the best celeb that's ever been on Strictly. 

Matt Goss seems lovely too, he and Nadija could be an excellent pairing.

I reckon Gio is going to be great in a gay partnership, he always likes to do different things. 

I like Karen's curly hair! I didn't realise they were planning two same sex pairings this year. I predict they are going to fall in love  

Why have they given two new pro dancers a partner and no Neil? Nor Cameron (who didn't have a partner last year either). Meh. I'm miffed about Neil not having a partner. 

So. Who will win? First impressions for me maybe Fleur, Kym looked like there is good potential and I think Jade could move too. 

What do you all reckon?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No comment, I said enough last year.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I was surprised at 2 same sex couples too, though I don't think either will go very far..... I think Gio will have his hands full with his partner this year though 😁. I like Kim and would like to see her do well (she's a 3 times granny you know!)!  she looks amazing. I quite like Will too and I hope Nancy can channel him into doing well. Loved Nadia with Dan last year, and think Matt Goss could go far with her, he has the look of a champion to me.
I'll reserve judgement on the others until they have actually danced.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I didn't realise it was on and missed it so no comment from me.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I didn’t realise either but luckily my planner has taped it so will catch up later. 

But NO NEIL NOOOOOOO. I don’t know if I cba to watch it!!!! Mind you if Kai is still there….


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Neil is still in the pro routines, I don’t think you’ll be swing Kai for very long IYKWIM!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh wow! Shirley and Kai in the Pro routine! 

I love the Pro routine. Blooming amazing. 

I like the look of the new Italian male Pro Vito - as in I think he will be a great dancer. 

I'm already so irritated by Richie Anderson - I stopped listening to Zoe Ball on R2 because of him. 

Anyway...back to the show...!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The first show, here we go:

Kym & Graziano - okay, a bit flat and a bit slow and placed for my liking. Rather basic - but it is only the first week. I suspect we will be seeing it again if she gets far enough. I think she will be good as she gets fitter. 

Tyler & Dianne - tuck your bum under Tyler! Blooming lifts already! Wow. I liked the acting in it too. If more people knew who he was, they could go far I think. 

Jade & Karen - if you don't smile watching Jade's isolations, you have a heart of stone!  I love what they've done with her hair. Not much Samba content, no bounce, she needs a heel too - but maybe that will come. I think her fitness levels seem low, which isn't going to help her. I am quite distracted by the GODDESS that is Karen. Flipping heck, look at her!

Kay & Kai - oh Kay, what is your left arm and hand doing? Not actually as bad as I thought it would be - but I really didn't like the "face of stone" - it wasn't Tango face, it was Stern Matron face! She's got a great figure hasn't she, really suited her frock. 

James & Amy - bit weak on the footwork, bit of an inverted foot going on, lots of content though which was good for week one, even though some of it was a bit wrong. Again the fitness might be an issue! He looked so tense. I do like the pair of them together though. 

Ritchie & Giovanni - I didn't see much Cha Cha content but I liked his energy. He needs to stop the blooming counting though. He's not quite on the beat but he was clearly living his best life! I love how stern Gio is with him - and I'm loving how shocked Gio looks at the score hahahahahaaaa! 

Helen & Gorka - strange song, difficult timing to it I thought. I think Helen is going to do well in ballroom in hold and less well in Latin with isolations. 

Molly & Carlos - something about it didn't sit quite right for me, I don't know why, even though I can see that technically it's good. Great song for a Samba though, with the slightly off beat timing. He's _really_ brimming with confidence for a brand new pro. 

Matt & Nadiya - a touch pigeon-toed but nice movement across the floor, not enough contact between them though, sloppy frame. Watching him tonight made me think he will do a good Charleston. 

Ellie & Nikita - stop counting, Ellie! I liked her spins a lot, I can't imagine how hard that must be to choreograph. Having a grand old time and seemed happy in the isolations. 

Tony & Katya - plank of wood, anyone? Gosh, sticky out bum, terrible footwork. I know footballers traditionally don't do well, this isn't going to change anything. On the plus side, it means Katia will be gone soon...

Will & Nancy - not bad kicks and flicks, good hip action, fantastic routine though and Nancy is a little pocket rocket. OMG! Did you see Carlos crying? Are he and Nancy together? 

Ellie & Johannes - brave to have that length of dress to show all the footwork, which was not that great. Reasonable top line, great neck. 

Hamza & Jovita - all a bit slow and a bit "placed" for me (yes, I know it's the slow foxtrot) but actually so much better than I thought it would be. The feel of it was totally him though, he's such a calm and gentle man. Great movement around the floor. 

Fleur & Vito - not enough Cha Cha content for me, too much in isolation. She is seriously strong though, I reckon the Argentine will be brilliant for her if she can learn to control herself. Was a bit frenetic for me - but I reckon she could get really good. 

So, the bit you're all waiting for. Frock of the night!

Frock of the Night goes to Ellie - for her black midi number, with a special mention for Jovita's frock and the skirt on Helen's


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

I did enjoy watching Ellie, I thought she did very well. As for BB coming back, no thank you. He is too full of himself.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh dear poor Tony, I've never been so embarrassed for someone before, I really felt for him and when he was talking to Claudia I could have cried for him he looked as if he want the floor to open up and he could drop into it.

As for the others not to bad, I've seen a lot worse in week one, I think this year might be a good one.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Agree with your comments Mrs F, but would add...
Tony Adam's - his bum sticking out and bent knee walk , just had me giggling, good try though.
That Tyler fella is very easy on the eye, going to enjoy watching him progress.
Will Mellor came out all guns blazing - very entertaining.
Fleur had it all down but needed to just control it a bit more, and it would have been brilliant, one to watch.
Matt Goss was way out of his comfort zone, he looked so uncomfortable, maybe he'll get better ......


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

rottieboys said:


> I did enjoy watching Ellie, I thought she did very well. As for BB coming back, no thank you. He is too full of himself.


I've tried to figure out who BB is but for the life of me can't figure out who that is?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think Matt was surprised to be where he was on the leaderboard.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Whomever has the frock of the night is moot
Hamza will *always *have the hair of the night


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I loved Jowita's dress ♥. 
I can see myself floating down the aisles in Asda wearing it. It's the only place I go unless I wore it to the park.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

RagamuffinTheo said:


> I've tried to figure out who BB is but for the life of me can't figure out who that is?


Sorry , should of been BT .Bruno Tonioli . I made a faux pas


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So it's Saturday night, I'm in the depths of despair about our boy but here I am:

Will & Nancy - I enjoyed it but a lot of mistakes, though decent hip action. I do think he was almost too "loose" - but I do like watching Will  The lifts were good too.

James & Amy - he's not terrible! Bum nicely under, reasonable footwork, good Tango face, slightly soft on the top line.

Ellie & Nikita - I have been very worried how Ellie will do a ballroom hold and actually that was great. I especially liked the ending. The gapping is a difficult thing because of course usually a dancer would be picked up on gapping - but Ellie can't have that close hip to hip contact. I thought the footwork was decent too.

Helen & Gorka - hmmm. A bit too "flat" in feeling for me, needs a bit more work not in hold. She's a strong girl but seemed a bit "soft" and the legs were not good enough.

Tony & Katya - oh heck, I knew they'd take this route with Tony. He's actually in time but messed up on one of the lifts towards the end. I don't have any strong feelings about it, just a bit "nothing" really.

Ellie & Johannes - I liked the little "quiet" segment in the middle - didn't seem to be enough intent and almost a bit of a parody of a Paso.

Richie & Giovanni - I'm so sorry, I can't comment properly as I can't stand Richie as a presenter, so find him hard to watch. I do wish he'd close his mouth - but it was actually okay. There was decent footwork and reasonable posture. I wish Len was still here, he'd have commented on the cartwheel being unnecessary.

Fleur & Vito - I liked her in hold but the isolations were still a bit frenetic for me, even though it's a viennese. The footwork wasn't great, the top line a bit odd and not really enough Viennese twizzles  I'm getting a feeling from this that Rumba might be their dance.

Kaye & Kai - so another Charleston for another weaker dancer and I don't really know how to comment. She's got great legs for a 60 year old woman though, wow! Needed more swivel but the lifts were reasonable and her confidence level was good.

Hamza & Jowita - I don't mind watching him - his retractions were a bit flat, but too pigeon toed for me. He does need some fitness improvement though, which I think is why it had a kind of a "stop/start" feel

Kim & Graziano - not a great hold position, good footwork though, her neck is not enough "flower in a vase" for me. I really wanted to like it but it didn't have much feeling for me

Matt & Nadiya - Crikey! I can barely watch due to the obscene nature of his trousers! He literally has no energy - I can't work out what is wrong but he's so flat. There's no excitement to the routine, it's strange. I feel like he takes benzos he's so flat.

Tyler & Dianne - odd choice of music for a jive I think but almost showed more footwork because it was a bit slower. Good retraction, great routine. He's so confident!

Jayde & Karen - it was alright, Karen is a great choreographer I think, it was very strong in character. Not bad footwork either though I felt a bit like Karen was dancing around Jayde like a maypole 

Molly & Carlos - too long messing about with brollies before getting into hold. Brave to wear trousers for a quickstep too. Not enough actual quickstep content for me but I can see how people would really like her, the energy is brilliant, great coverage of the floor.

As an aside, I don't generally like the new pro dancers, it takes me a while to get used to them - however Vito and Carlos are such super dancers I am warming to them already.

Best frock of the night? It was a poor night for costumes I thought - so Best Frock goes to Karen in the tango with a special mention to Dianne's skirt 

ETA (because I forgot!): Who is going home? I actually think Matt is in danger - but the Brosettes might save him!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I liked Kym's frock, and Helen's - but her shoes were wrong.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I still haven’t watched last weeks!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Best you catch up @huckybuck - time is marching on


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh Results Show! Husband has "checked his sources" and already knows who is out. I've told him who I think it will be, so we shall see. Don't worry, as always, I won't do a spoiler  

Pro Dance was a bit odd - bits I liked (JoJo does love his high heels!) but it wasn't as good as usual - though very visually striking. A different choreographer I noted.

Oooooh Robbie! As a sidebar, I watched the new interview thing with him and Dermot last night, really enjoyable (if you like Robbie, anyway. What a troubled soul he is). Actually, he sounds blooming awful, like he's had new veneers or something on his teeth. Not normal Rob at all. Nice dance from Neil and Lauren though. 

Dance off. Dear me, both quite hard to watch with so many mistakes. Not sure what I would have done though.

Tess really is reaching dizzying new heights of insincerity too - it's almost laughable now  

Who is going to win? Time for early predictions please. 

I'm laying on the line that I'd like Tyler to win. Never heard of him until this year's SCD but he's great. Oh. I guess that means Tyler wasn't in the bottom two...oops!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tess really is reaching dizzying new heights of insincerity too - it's almost laughable now


Yes, she really is over doing it isn't she.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I thought Claudia looked like she had lost a lot of weight bordering on too thin. I hope it is choice and not illness.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh Results Show! Husband has "checked his sources" and already knows who is out. I've told him who I think it will be, so we shall see. Don't worry, as always, I won't do a spoiler
> 
> Pro Dance was a bit odd - bits I liked (JoJo does love his high heels!) but it wasn't as good as usual - though very visually striking. A different choreographer I noted.
> 
> ...


I'm not ready to give a verdict on a series winner yet, give me a couple more weeks! I have four possibles at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Talk about hedging your bets @DanWalkersmum


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I like to keep my cards close to my chest whilst deliberating over who I'd like to win and who I think stands the best chance. 
(I have a soft spot for Will Mellor though, and Tyler is ...sooo pretty and smiley  ...I know I'm old enough to be his granny tho ha ha!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> ...I know I'm old enough to be his granny tho ha ha!



I think I'm older enough to be all their grannies


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think I'm older enough to be all their grannies


I suddenly feel very old.......


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

There will be no Strictly for me this evening, it won't be until later afternoon that I get to watch...just in case you think I've fallen into a hole or something


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Not sure what's going on with Motsi's hair tonight!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sairy said:


> Not sure what's going on with Motsi's hair tonight!


This is so weird! I was literally thinking about you earlier and how I hadn't seen you.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sairy said:


> Not sure what's going on with Motsi's hair tonight!



She's doing her impression of a Poodle again


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> This is so weird! I was literally thinking about you earlier and how I hadn't seen you.


Awww I'm still knocking around, just super busy these days but I always pop in when I can 🙂


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I think she looks like a deer


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tony Adams 😱🤣 I have no words! Genius 🙈


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Kaily said:


> I think she looks like a deer


Mean't to say rutting deer.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Tony Adams 😱🤣 I have no words! Genius 🙈


Katya did her thing again.... brilliant, I choked on me cuppa  Well done Tony!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Tony Adams 😱🤣 I have no words! Genius 🙈





DanWalkersmum said:


> Katya did her thing again.... brilliant, I choked on me cuppa  Well done Tony!


 
I hope he'll still be with us next week.

As Anton said, he's what Strictly is all about.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I thought I'd get a head start and watch now 

Richie & Giovanni - the best bit for me was how beautiful Shirley looked when Gio was jiggling near her. I found the Timon and Pumba concept a little distracting from the actual steps of the dance. Seemed a bit stilted to me but I'd imagine that's quite difficult in a costume like that. 

Molly & Carlos - I loved the feel of it, maybe because I love West Side Story. I found Carlos' sincere face a bit distracting but the quiet feel of it was beautiful. Good footwork, top line isn't brilliant yet, they could have had more body contact but a lovely dance.

Kim & Graziano - decent swivel, slight issues on the timings with the hats in that segment. I always feel like she's a bit lacking in fitness and energy. The lifts were pretty reasonable, especially the "out" of them. 

Hamza & Jowita - a bit of a strange concept bit actually I didn't mind it and I generally really don't like the Rumba. I think Jowita has such a lightness of being that she literally glows, I am very glad she's got a partner this year. It was safe but I think as a male celeb doing the Rumba, it was a good effort. 

Ellie & Johannes - oh dear. I could barely watch! It was so flat footed, no definition in the steps, limited leg action. You could really tell she wasn't enjoying it, no matter what her overly exaggerated facial expressions tried to suggest. 

Matt & Nadiya - the movement around the floor was good, though he handled Nadiya in the floor spin like she was a sack of spuds! He looks absolutely terrified each week, which is odd as a performer I think. His frame is not brilliant, his free arm is not finished but I think it was his best dance so far. 

Tyler & Dianne - blooming heck! I know Dianne must weigh nothing but what fabulous lifts! I just loved the whole thing, the content, the lifts, the joy. I've just made husband watch it  

Fleur & Vito - there's something about her I find difficult to watch, I have no idea why. I don't like her bottom half which I think comes from incorrect foot placement, top line is good though and the lifts were reasonable too. 

James & Amy - is it the curse of the Cha Cha Cha, darlings? The timing wasn't right, the isolations were a bit painful to watch and not much in the hip department. I think Cha Cha is so flipping hard to get right. 

Ellie & Nikita - I am so impressed with how they are managing to do dances with so much hold, Nikita is choreographing well for her. The movement across the floor was good but her footwork was severely lacking, lacked definition.

Will & Nancy - I was a bit distracted by Nancy looking so much like Karen with curly hair  I loved it, great routine. I can't remember the details of it, just caught up watching it. Go Jambo! Hehe. 

Tony & Katya - the old "distract them with the outfit" technique there, Katia. OMG! In full effect now...I'd typed that before the rest of it! Blimey. I guess that's one way to get points. There were some Samba steps in there but a bit limited. 

Now I need to go and get ready to go out, back later


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I thought Tyler was fantastic and Will too. Great dances. Couldn’t get my head round a rumba in Jurassic park lol!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here I am for the last couple:

Helen & Gorka - great footwork, really lovely feel to the dance, I think she's very happy in hold but needs to be more "flower in a vase". Overall good though.

Jayde & Karen - too flat footed, no bounce and stomp but she's clearly living her best life. I wish she was fitter though as her stamina in the floor work wasn't great. I like the performance though. 

Favourite frock is difficult as it's Movie Week - but I think Jowita's with another special mention for Dianne's skirt  

Who will go? Hmmm. I do think Matt is in trouble.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh interesting dance off. What will happen I wonder?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I really must register to vote........


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooooh. That was fun then


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I was shocked to see who was in the dance off, I don't think either should have been there.

Not saying who in case someone hasn't seen it yet,


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Sadly I am not enjoying Strictly this year, no idea why! Doesn’t feel fun to me anymore. I will stick it out a little longer, it might improve with less couples.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Sadly I am not enjoying Strictly this year, no idea why! Doesn’t feel fun to me anymore. I will stick it out a little longer, it might improve with less couples.


I didn’t like the first couple Ewelsh but movie week was good.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don’t think Fleur is very popular but I was surprised to see Richie there too. I really hope there wasn’t a race element going on. Maybe it’s still a popularity contest at this stage.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Sadly I am not enjoying Strictly this year, no idea why! Doesn’t feel fun to me anymore. I will stick it out a little longer, it might improve with less couples.


I just how I feel. 
It was pushing it's lucky last year, I'll stick with until Blackpool and see how it goes, might just watch the final.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I just miss the fun old days where most celebrities could not dance, so were learning from scratch. I also miss Anton as a pro. But now we get 10’s so early on. It’s all so competitive and serious now. I will continue to watch till Blackpool too @Happy Paws2


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I really was undecided about watching this series, now there’s no more Aljaz. I don’t really have a favourite female pro any longer either.

However I was lured in by Will Mellor this year (haha!) and actually I’m enjoying it more than I thought I would. I do think 15 couples is too many though, I’m happier when we lose a few.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> I just miss the fun old days where most celebrities could not dance, so were learning from scratch. I also miss Anton as a pro. But now we get 10’s so early on. It’s all so competitive and serious now. I will continue to watch till Blackpool too @Happy Paws2



It's getting to serious now as you say the fun has gone out of it and the judges jumping and dancing around is getting silly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm trying to watch It Takes two (as it really always used to be my favourite thing about Strictly) but it's just not the same without Zoe Ball. I'm mostly watching on fast forward and only properly watching the celebs/pros I really like, as well as Vicky Gill's costume design bit. 

I am pleased about who was eliminated though, if that doesn't make me sound too mean.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm trying to watch It Takes two (as it really always used to be my favourite thing about Strictly) but it's just not the same without Zoe Ball. I'm mostly watching on fast forward and only properly watching the celebs/pros I really like, as well as Vicky Gill's costume design bit.
> 
> .


I don't like it now either, I record it and slip to the interviews and Vicky design bit, I don't both with the rest of it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So far tonight I think the judges are watching a different programme to me.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Katya's frock is best so far I think though. And Fleur's Argentine Tango was excellent.

Edited to add - Helen Skelton should get extra points for her dress staying up


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Wow Fleur and Vito! My favourite dance, BRAVO! 
Kim and Graz's samba sparkled.
Here comes Tony....... gorgeous dress Katya, well done Tony, I enjoyed that, proper dancing!
Hamza and Jowita Hot salsa, that guy has Rhythm! (and a lovely smile)
Helen and Gorka.... gorgeous posture amazing


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Ooh, Tyler and Dianne!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

JoanneF said:


> Katya's frock is best so far I think though. And Fleur's Argentine Tango was excellent.
> 
> Edited to add - Helen Skelton should get extra points for her dress staying up


I agree, it did look a bit "unsafe"


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I know, just how!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Isn't Tyler just adorable? Such energy, perfect for Diane, loved his mum's comment, when she said he makes her heart smile 🥰 lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here we go, it's Strictly Time!

Motsi, that frock is something! I love her shoes though. Already just from the walk downs there will be some good frocks this week I think  Anton, love him! How cute is he with his NTA!

Ellie & Nikita - I honestly Nikita is doing such a fab job choreographing. It must be so difficult. The lifts were great I thought, performance was good. A bit of missing content for me, hips were a bit lacking. Great frock too.

Will & Nancy - his balance was a bit off on occasion which didn't help the leg/hip movement but he's tried to finish off the arms/hands. Not bad for a bloke. Really nice gentle feel to it, too.

Matt & Nadiya - the stuff in isolation was reasonable I thought but the actual jive was not good, pigeon toes, turned in feet, little retraction and bounce. For a musician he doesn't have brilliant timing.

Jayde & Karen - Really difficult to choreograph two women dancing an ASF I think - I actually think she danced it well, reasonable frame, reasonable footwork. However would someone please get the woman in some proper dance shoes. There are lower heeled shoes that aren't brogues.

Mollie & Carlos - I like that they were going for a different feel for the Cha Cha Cha. I didn't really feel like she was loving it though, no matter what she says. It all felt a bit cold and stiff to me, a bit clinical in the steps.

James & Amy - decent movement around the floor but the slip when his feet nearly went from under him freaked him out a bit I think. However his frame is much better. Pretty decent performance I thought.

Fleur & Vito - cor blimey but she is a STRONG woman! I thought it was brilliant, fabulous performance. I loved the beginning coming down the steps.

Kym & Graziano - I keep thinking Kym is going to be better than she is, I can't work out what's missing. Is it fitness? She seems "flat" but nice Samba rolls and clean footwork. Super hair as well 

Tony & Katiya - the lift transitions and lifts were a bit hairy at times (eek!), better footwork but still the frame is not great. He's definitely improving though, which is good.

Hamza & Jowita - WOW! The two of them are so cute together, I think Jowita is lovely. What lifts, what bravery, I know she's so teeny but gosh. ! He moves well, too. Great timing, good hips. I loved it. He is such a gentle, gentle man. Wouldn't it be lovely if they fell in love?

Helen & Gorka - it was okay, her facial expressions (or lack thereof) were a bit off putting. I didn't feel like she was connected to it, she almost looked bored to me.

Ellie & Johannes - Noooo! A comedy styled Viennese? Her hand on Jojo's shoulder really was annoying me, finish it off, don't just plonk it on here. Reasonable footwork though and she definitely seems happier in hold than last week. A lot better.

Tyler & Dianne - I'm not sure how to comment on street dance as I don't know anything about it except whether I like it or not. It was okay but I didn't feel like it was as good as I wanted it to be.

I think my favourite week so far. Mostly good dances.

Who will go? Hard to call - but if Matt is in a dance off, I think he's had it. Depends if the Brosettes save him again.

Favourite frock? So many great ones this week (Karen, Nadiya, Mollie) but I think Katiya's was glorious. I think she thought so too, as she kept twirling around in it  If I was choosing one to wear myself though, it would be Karen's.

I can't decide who to vote for...! Off to stare at the voting page


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

JoanneF said:


> I know, just how!


Corsetry? Good job she is not overblessed in the chesticles 😄


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

LOLers @DanWalkersmum "chesticles"


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I hope Helen goes tonight. I don't dislike her but as @Mrs Funkin said she looked disconnected. I think she is having problems and could probably to without strictly at the mo.

I loved Katiya's dress, Amy's too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooooh! First person….middle of the board danger!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right decision last night, I’ll watch it properly today as we were at friends, so I missed the pro dance and that’s my favourite bit of the show.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Out of the two in the dance off the right decision was made, still sad to see him go.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Actually I had just started to warm to him, he was less self conscious this week and let himself go a bit and seemed to enjoy it. Having said that Kim and Graz did a great job and deserved to stay. I still can't decide who could take the glitterball though....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It's very open this year I think and they seem a nice group, too. I'm actually very much enjoying it.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's very open this year I think and they seem a nice group, too. I'm actually very much enjoying it.


Me too! 😃


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Out all day, just home and ready for SCD  Though I must confess I don't really like the "themed" weeks. 

Watching the Pro dance and crying because it's, "Bring me Sunshine"- and that's my beloved Oscar's rose from my lovely friend HB  

Ready to go. 

Helen & Gorka - someone has clearly told Helen to animate her facial expressions! I didn't get much of a Charleston "feel" from it but Iiked the bit with the fabric round her waist. I don't like it when they don't wear proper dance shoes. She did at least seem to be enjoy it though.

Tyler & Dianne - excellent Tango face! Tuck your bum under!! Otherwise super, I loved the movement across the floor and leading Dianne. The spinny bit I loved too. 

Fleur & Vito - gosh he's a good sport, jiving in those boots and wig! Cor she's energetic, those legs! Bit flat, not enough retraction on the kicks and flicks. 

James & Amy - huge footwork improvement, he was a bit "staring into space" which was a bit odd - and I'm not sure I liked the bit in the middle with the floor twizzles. He was a bit too leaning, seemed not quite right on the balance. 

Ellie & Nikita - he really does choreograph so well, all the work on his knees. I actually thought it was okay, good Paso intensity and reasonable shaping. 

Mollie & Carlos - seemed a bit "dialled down" for a couple's choice? I expected more from her and she seemed to be flagging a bit at the end. I didn't like it. 

Hamza & Jowita - decent movement around the floor, Quickstep is my favourite. Little bit pigeon toed but they are so lovely to watch, even though it's not perfect. 

Ellie & Johannes - great leg in that skirt Ellie, wow! Jojo was struggling together her into the right position I think. Seemed a bit basic to me and danced in too small a space but it was clean at least and I liked the beginning.

Jayde & Karen - gosh, that was hard for her in terms of fitness for her I think. Fun to watch but limited Charleston contact, lacking swivel. 

Will & Nancy - good intent, good movement, bit odd as a Viennese though I thought. 

Tony & Katya - he's definitely getting better and actually much better Cha Cha than I thought he would produce. Anton was BRILLIANT in his critique.

Kym & Graziano - I barely saw the dancing because THAT DRESS!!!!!!!!!!! Frame was a bit soft, I know I often say she looks a bit lacking in fitness but she seemed unsure of herself, though the movement over the floor was good. Still. THAT DRESS!!!!!!!!

So. Frock of the night is definitely Kym's - with a special mention to Nancy's black skirt. 

Who is going home? Gosh, it's difficult. Not sure. I think Tony will be safe - the public will rescue him. I'm thinking James might be in trouble.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Out all day, just home and ready for SCD  Though I must confess I don't really like the "themed" weeks.
> 
> Watching the Pro dance and crying because it's, "Bring me Sunshine"- and that's my beloved Oscar's rose from my lovely friend HB
> 
> ...


Not going to comment on them all as you did such a good job Mrs F but......
I didn't like the theme tunes as dance music either, most of them didn't seem to have the right "beat".
I loved Ellie's dress and matching eye shadow, very dramatic! Thought the tango was a good effort.
Will and Nancy's dance was a bit odd and agressive for a waltz I thought, although they did perform it well.
I really liked the "mood" of Kim and Graz's quick step and they also had the best tune of the night (love glam rock) not to mention the dress......
Helen seemed like a different woman this week, she seemed to enjoy herself and just let go, lovely to see.

I


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry, but, just cos a songs got the word ballroom in it, doesn't make it great for a dancing competition, of all the beautiful tunes, including the theme tune, that they could've chosen to represent come dancing, ballroom blitz would never have crossed my mind ( it's a long time since I hung up my silver platforms, but, Brian Connelly must be turning in his grave) 
However
Loved seeing Kym in a 'proper' ballroom dress, so beautiful
Imho, Jayde should go, for destroying my most favourite Victoria Wood sung piece, with a horrendous Charleston, that would've got more points had Karen done it alone
But
In reality, if Tony doesn't go this week, then the rest have been robbed, at least you can see 5 weeks progression in their dances


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I really enjoyed it last night. Yes Helen was a different person, well done to her! I agree Kim doesn't seem quite on the ball for some reason.

I think the dance off might be Kim and Martin. I voted for Ellie & Nikita and Hamza


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I voted for Helen & Gorka, Hamza & Jowita and Ellie & Johannes were good as well hope they safe as well.

They all did well it was a good night


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Hamza got two of my votes. One for his dancing the other for his love of nature and his gentle personality. Maybe he would be a good PM  🙊


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

I think jayde will go as she didn't do great a shame for Karen though as she's my favorite female pro dancer, I voted for Will and Nancy and Ellie and Johannes I love him he'd be the pro I'd want to dance with I love his personality and in my opinion he's one of the best dancers


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm glad Jade and Karen have gone I never could understand why Shirley rated them so high saying that Jade was one of the best dancers  lets face she hardly did any dancing Saturday or in the dance off.

At least Molly was dancing and putting on a good performance.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I love that we are all voting for different people, we are cancelling each other out


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

I love Tess's boots tonight. 

Love the judges outfits. 

So far loving tonight's show


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Craig HAS to win @Mrs Funkin frock of the week🤣


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Oooh check out the production team credits at the end!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've been out at Butlin's for the fireworks, so just watching now


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've been out at Butlin's for the fireworks, so just watching now


Don't stop it before the closing credits!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hallowe'en week is my least favourite. I like Claudia's dress though.

Tony & Katya - hmm. Looked like his legs were a bit flailing, not bad movement around the floor though. He's improved such a lot though, hasn't he? 

Will & Nancy - I loved the beginning bit and how he stayed sort of dancing like a mummy the whole time. Good straight legs, good body rolls, feet a bit dodgy but I was busy watching the stylisation. 

Kym & Graziano - not bad leg action, I liked the leans (can't remember what they are called), quite saucy! She was so strong in it, I liked it and I'm not a rumba fan usually.

James & Amy - oh heck, horrible lift transitions he didn't look stable at all to me, very flat feeling, swivel was poor. I didn't like it at all. 

Mollie & Carlos - good footwork, great timing, bit "stern faced" but I almost felt like it was a bit "soft" for an Argentine. 

Tyler & Dianne - I just watched the whole thing without typing a word! Good hip action but legs too bent, another excellent characterisation though. I enjoyed it as a performance.

Helen & Gorka - she never looks comfortable smiling somehow, I wonder if the lack of body contact is because actually they've never "clicked". I reckon Helen dances how I would dance, she looks like she is concentrating so hard. Nice footwork though. I'm with Anton on the frame, more flower in a vase please 

Hamza & Jowita - not sure I like Angry Hamza! It was all a bit too much to watch all at once, so complex. Wow though, the ending! So dramatic! 

Fleur & Vito - too frenetic, back to not controlling the power again and I felt like she never really finished off the steps, that woman has some serious sass though. Brave lifts but again I felt the transitions were a bit clunky. I am not comfy watching her though. 

Ellie & Nikita - good in hold, seemed like three sections of foxtrot with a bit of faff in-between, nice footwork but a bit basic maybe.

Ellie & Johannes - could that man love wearing a skirt any more than he does? Great acting from Ellie, super arm extension, really liked that it was not a street dance couple's choice. 

Who is going? I think maybe James. 

Favourite frock? Kym I think. Again! I did like Mollie's though. 

Nice names on the credits


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve only just caught up with last week lol!!! 

I loved the whole show with the BBC theme. Bought back lots of great memories. Casualty is one of my all time favourites (I very nearly walked down the aisle to the theme tune). Sad about who went though as I thought the dance was good.

Tomortow is tonight’s catch up!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I enjoyed halloween, the judges all looked brilliant especially Craig.
Kym and Graz were my favourites this week, she's improving week by week IMO.
I agree that Fleur lacked some control this week, it was a bit frenetic.
Ellie and JJ - great costumes and make-up, JJ looked amazing in a frock again, I swear he gets "camper" by the week!
I reckon maybe James could be in trouble this week.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A really good week, they All did well, l liked the costumes they weren't over the top like some years.

Graig looked great, at first I thought who's that woman 

Loved Anton's wig, he kept making me laugh.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tyler & Dianne - I just watched the whole thing without typing a word! Good hip action but , legs too bent, another excellent characterisation though. I enjoyed it as a performance.


This is where I have a problem with the judging 
3 judges picked up on bent legs, looking at reviews, many viewers picked up on the leg faults 
even I, noticed the legs, and I haven't danced for 40 years 
so how can an accomplished and experienced dancer/judge, give them a perfect 10 
sorry but the SCD mouthpieces saying there's no bias or favourites, it's all judged on the technicalities of execution, has been blown right out of the water 
and 
I, for one, am very sad


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> This is where I have a problem with the judging
> 3 judges picked up on bent legs, looking at reviews, many viewers picked up on the leg faults
> even I, noticed the legs, and I haven't danced for 40 years
> so how can an accomplished and experienced dancer/judge, give them a perfect 10
> ...


I've always thought the judging has been bias, at least Graig like him or not is more honest with his remakes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I think it was the right decision based on the dance. Another week now though. The time goes by so fast!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I think it was the right decision based on the dance. Another week now though. The time goes by so fast!


Despite Fleur's slip/fall, which, amazingly, all four judges missed, (but can spot a heel lead in a split second) I have to agree 
I think James had either reached his peak last week, been given crap choreography, which did not link to Halloween at all, or, had just had enough, 
because, 
Compared to the others, even Tony, whose dance I Ioved and has shown great progression, James lacked effort, sparkle, and seemed truly jacked off with it all


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Phew, been watching something else and having my tea, so here I am ready for Strictly. Halfway point, gosh. 

Claudia, that is not the best outfit you've ever worn. I do like Tess' yellow frock though. Frock potential on the way down the stairs seems good too.

Hamza & Jowita - good leg action, right foot a bit turned in but super hip action, good body rolls, he's so fluid isn't he? He's such a happy watch, too. 

Ellie & Johannes - was a bit stilted and a bit too fast but she finished her arm movements nicely, she's tall and graceful but I agree with Craig about the limited hip action but that score was unwarranted. 

Mollie & Carlos - lovely footwork and movement across the floor, nice frame too. I think that was my favourite of her dances, it had a really nice feeling. 

Ellie & Nikita - timing was well off in places (no matter what Shirley said), the lifts were pretty good though. My problem is that I don't really like her - and never did, long before she was on this - which I am trying to see beyond, really I am!

Tyler & Dianne - tuck your bum in, Tyler! Nearly went a cropper too but carried on. Seemed a bit too "fast" and didn't have much of a nice feel this week. I felt a bit "meh" about it.

Kym & Graziano - very powerful again, fabulous legs, great routine, I got caught up watching it and the mood, rather than the steps! 

Will & Nancy - great travelling, good routine, his balance seemed a bit "off" to me which made him look a bit heavy footed? So fast though! 

Helen & Gorka - I loved the stylised nature of it and because she is so slim, she just bounces beautifully. I was worried about the shoes as it could have drawn so much attention to poor footwork but it was great. You can tell she loved it as I've not seen her dance so well, nor with so much confidence. 

Fleur & Vito - reasonable rise and fall, her right arm is really not right though, I can't work out why, it just looks odd. I prefer her being gentle like this than the frenetic energy. 

Tony & Katya - crikey, I can hardly watch. Talk about distraction technique with all the lifts, Katya is limber isn't she !!! I'm agog (and not sure I really like it but I'm a bit of a prude!). 

I really hope that Tony's time is up, I'm sorry. I think maybe the bottom two will be the bottom two in the dance off. I'm off to vote but can't decide who to vote for! I might try to keep Ellie & Jojo in. 

Best frock - marginally Fleur, followed by Mollie - with a special mention to Nancy's skirt (there have been some GREAT skirts this year).


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I want Tony to stay!!! He makes me smile every week and he tries so hard. 

I thought Kim’s tango was fab but I adore the Argentine it’s my favourite dance. 

I actually like Ellie (Nikita) have seen her interviewed a few times - I think she must struggle with her size and the movement of her limbs and she has improved each week. 

Now I can’t abide Tess. But loved Claudia’s outfit this week lol!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We are literally opposites HB  I'm at the point where I don't really mind who wins, I've not got much attachment to any of them now. I've not attachment to anyone in Bake Off this series either though, as an aside. 

I don't like Tess as a presenter (she's so insincere I always think) but I liked her dress


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I voted for Hamza two votes and Ellie (Nikita).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I voted on-line Hamza, Ellie and Helen.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Love Hamza.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I think I'm ready to give my prediction/favourites for the final 3.... eeek!
Based on personal preference and in no particular order, here goes...............Kim & Graz, Hamza Jowita and Will & Nancy.😇 Hamza has totally surprised me, he's a really lovely fella too.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Will and Hamza. Don’t know who else.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Hamza has totally surprised me, he's a really lovely fella too.


The first time I saw him was on Animal Park on the BBC taking photos of the lions, he's such a lovely, gentle man.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I’ve seen the Spoiler for who is eliminated tonight - Not sure I totally agree with it


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy Paws2 said:


> The first time I saw him was on Animal Park on the BBC taking photos of the lions, he's such a lovely, gentle man.


Exactly that, he just seems such a kind man. I'm amazed at how well he's been dancing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh, Final Predictions! I have no idea who will make the final. I was reading an article in the Radio Times of all places about the "middle aged women" in Strictly and how they don't win. 

I'd like it to be Will, Tyler and Hamza in the final - but I wonder if Tyler has peaked now. Hmmm. Not sure I've really "clicked" with any of the female celebs this time, though Kym has been great the last two weeks. Fleur obviously isn't winning votes, I don't think Johannes can save Ellie.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh! What a bottom two! It's dangerous this year, not clear at all who will be voted is it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right choice for me, based on the dance alone.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh I feel quite sad for Ellie but yes the right choice.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

At this rate I'm backing Tony to win😁


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I wish the judges (mainly Shirley) would stop standing up, they aren't the audience.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh. I warn you all, I'm very far into a bottle of fizz on a fairly empty tummy, so this could be an interesting critique  Did Tess forget the shoes she was meant to be wearing? Those boots are AWFUL with her dress. 

Ellie & Johannes - I liked the feel of the music with a Charleston, not as trick based as some I've seen. Decent footwork, turquoise shoes might have drawn attention to poor footwork, very animated too, which I liked. 

Tyler & Dianne - hmm, didn't seem much Paso to me, more topless distraction! Good feel to it but not sure there was much shaping, not good on the transitions between movements. He's someone who started well and hasn't really improved. 

Kym & Graziano -another darn coloured dress, Kym, how are you persuading Vicky to let you have that again? I didn't much like it, I'm sorry, but the footwork was good and technically it was a decent dance except for the dodgy lift (but good recovery).

Helen & Gorka - for someone so slim, she seemed very heavy footed in this dance, plus she'd totally forgotten to plaster the fake smile on from the middle of the routine. There is definitely no love between H&G, I don't think they get on, there is no connection between the two of them.

Tony & Katya - kicks...yes, no retraction though! It was a bit awkward and rather lumbering. The counting is so awful and distracting though. 

Mollie & Carlos - I'm sorry I cannot stand Carlos' sex face! His expressions are terrible, it puts me off. Mollie wasn't quite there for me, she's too young to dance this I think, no matter what Shirley says. The Walks were good, I liked the bends too. 

Fleur & Vito - I loved it! She was brilliant, reigned in the power and just had a wonderful time. My favourite dance so far. Fabulous. Wonderful footwork. It's got me grinning 

Will & Nancy - following that Samba is tough but I think Will did a good job. Clean footwork, lovely feel, really nice movement across the floor, great partnering. I liked it a lot. Might get one of my votes. 

Hamza & Jowita - African Street Dance! What a lift in the middle, blimey! He's so good, despite the timing issue, not sure what happened at the end though, was a bit odd. He makes me smile my head off though. I feel a bit teary about it. 

So. My votes are going to go three ways tonight - Fleur, Will and Hamza. I still wantHamza and Jowita to fall in love. I know. I'm a soppy thing. 

Best frock. Limited choice tonight but I'm going for Nancy. 

If Tony doesn't go home, I will be cross. I bet he won't though.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Best night by far !!! Bet Tony will be kept in, the Public love an underdog


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I voted for Hamza, Helen, and (yes I know what your going to say) Tony, but I'd like to see hm get to Blackpool.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

It's anybody's guess who'll be the second couple in the dance off this week (obvs Tony is one)  
Favourite tonight Fleur and Vito, she had control this week but was still full of energy.
Shame about Tyler tonight he looked the part but, for me, it wasn't quite there, sorry .
I just lurve Hamza........I think he's got a thing for Jowita....


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Apart from Tony it is all pretty evenly matched.

Jowita and Hamza to win then get married and live happily ever after. ❤


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh, Jowita has a partner so scrap above comment. We don't want any broken hearts 💔


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

My votes went to Will and hamza.

Tony I think will go he has too I just feel it's his time tonight to go.

Shocked Tyler's in the dance off yes it wasn't great but he's not bad.

Hamza or Will to win for me love both so much 

For those who don't know jowita is in a relationship


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I feel cheated - I was soooo looking forward to watching Tyler again. I don't care about the technique, I just rather enjoyed that.

Sorry, not sorry ...


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

What a lovely bloke Tony Adams is 😘


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooooh, now my least favourites are all no longer in the competition, it’ll be down to saving my favourite pro dancer I think. So on that note, Mollie and Carlos to leave next please. Sorry Mollie.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry to see Tony go but his had a good run and I've enjoyed watching him improve each week.

My two Favourites Hamza and Helen are still in to go to Blackpool fingers crossed they go a lot further.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank god he finally went 
Not that he wasn't fun or entertaining, cos he very much was 
But 
It has been a travesty that real dancers have gone before him, although he, at least, showed progression each week
But then 
As the saying goes 
God loves a trier 
And, if nothing else 
Tony was certainly that 

Got to vote Fleur for best dress, much as I dislike her and how she comes across 
A proper Latin American dance dress, for a proper Latin American dance


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Isn’t it funny how we all have such strongly opposing opinions on who we like  

I wonder if we all agree on anyone?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Isn’t it funny how we all have such strongly opposing opinions on who we like
> 
> I wonder if we all agree on anyone?


I doubt it 😁! That's what makes it so interesting
I think Katya breathed a sigh of relief though, she seemed to have a little less enthusiasm/patience this week IMO.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Why has Motsi got a wastepaper basket on her head?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Linda Weasel said:


> Why has Motsi got a wastepaper basket on her head?


Brilliant 🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

IT'S BLACKPOOL!!!!!! I love the sprung floor and how it affects people - I also love how emotional the Pro dancers are about a slightly run down Lancashire town. Sometimes the extra dancers are a bit distracting but that's fun too. Potentially some excellent frocks in the walk in, too. 

Special mention to Sam Ryder for his Ts&Cs - he is honestly one of the most positive people I've ever seen in the public eye. 

Hamza & Jowita - super footwork, super movement across the floor, smooth lifts. I loved that Jowita had a proper feather bottomed frock too  Also loved the backing dancer white frocks.

Molly & Carlos - I didn't like it. I wasn't enamoured with the music. I think the sprung floor was too much for her and it almost blurred the definition of her steps, with it looking messy without retraction.

Kym & Graziano - I loved the Paso with more modern music. She's so strong, there was a bit of a softness to her frame in hold, but she sets such a great mood. 

Tyler & Dianne - crikey! The lifts were a bit scary, good job Dianne is as slim as she is. I liked the disco bits, very fluid. The transition between steps is still a bit stilted for me and I feel like he's not really progressed in the actual dancing.

Ellie & Johannes - It was okay, a bit basic for week nine I thought. I could hear her apologising for something, she seemed a little disconnected somehow, was it because of an error? Her arms seemed almost like she was a ballerina in a jewellery box. Just felt flat to me. Great frock though. 

Helen & Gorka - again I loved he more modern take. You all know I've not been much of a fan of Helen but that was GREAT! Amazing movement across the floor, immaculate footwork, the feel was brilliant. I really liked it. It seemed the first dance they really liked each other, too. 

Fleur & Vito - I'd have liked another three minutes of that, it finished too soon for me. Great Beyonce channelling! I loved Vito's drop to the floor. I don't know how they judge a dance like that beyond whether they love it or not. There is a real difference in how she danced that now, compared to if she'd done it a few weeks back, when her energy was too frenetic. 

Will & Nancy - Sadly a little lacking in bounce for me, also missing my favourite Samba rolls, great hips, good isolations too. 

I fear that Ellie &JoJo's time is up. She's just outclassed on the dance stakes. I think it's Ellie and Tyler in the dance off. Not sure who I'm going to vote for. 

Best frock is tricky - two way tie for me Kym and Ellie, with a special mention to Jowita's feathery bottom


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I know it's probably an unpopular opinion 
But 
I'd like Fleur to be in the bottom two, 
Not to go 
But 
To prick her smugness 
Cos 
She didn't deserve a ten for what was basically a solo dance with Vito relegated to a backing dancer


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I reckon Ellie could be in trouble this week 
Helen was living her best life tonight - Blackpool suited her.
Kim's my favourite she was so strong tonight.
Hamza made it look effortless.
Mrs F your commentary is spot on as usual.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I voted twice for Hamza and once for Helen as I only have 3 votes on-line.

I think Ellie will be in the dance off, not sure who will join her.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I liked Hamzas dance, I think so far this series there have only been a few of his dances I havent enjoyed, and he has been improving every week.

For me Fleurs dance was not enjoyable it just seemed hectic and disjointed, and a bit boring.

Of all of them Tyler doesnt seemed to have improved much from week 1


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hamza and Will get my votes. 

I think Elle will be safe as johannes has a big fanbase. It's clear to see why he's fabulous. 


I think Tyler is at risk I agree he's just not improved much


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! How cute were the young dancers? Although the little girl I think is called Pebble? Maybe her parents liked the Flintstones  

NO SPOILERS HERE in case you've not watched yet. 

I'm unsurprised about the bottom two, at least now they are all decent dancers. 

Onwards!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

What a fabulous show tonight! The young ballroom dancers were fab!
It's a shame anyone had to go they were ALL so much improved this week. Can't wait for next week


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

What a great night, last night was, it's getting header to say who's going to leave they are all so good this year.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I can’t take to Kim’s dancing.

Hard to explain but it’s as if she gets all the choreography right but has no musicality, if that makes sense.

She acts it but doesn’t feel it.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Linda Weasel said:


> I can’t take to Kim’s dancing.
> 
> Hard to explain but it’s as if she gets all the choreography right but has no musicality, if that makes sense.
> 
> She acts it but doesn’t feel it.


Well, she is an actress to be fair 😇


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Well, she is an actress to be fair 😇


She's also a musician 

I do prefer her in the dramatic dances to be fair. I also think the judges often are very positive about her dancing but then the score doesn't reflect the comments.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Strictly Come Dancing: Kym Marsh tests positive for Covid


The former Hear'Say singer hopes to return the following week with her partner Graziano di Prima.



www.bbc.co.uk





So she has a "by" to the next round...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here we go then. Do you know what though, limited "Good Frock" potential as only six couples dancing tonight. 

Will & Nancy - quite odd to do a Charleston to Kula Shaker? Not quite sure what to make of it. A couple of timing issues near the beginning. I think the lifts were good, great swivels, overall I think I liked it but it just felt bit strange. I do love Jambo though  

Mollie & Carlos - ooh, another modern song. Actually I think this suits a Tango. I think that was Mollie's best dance, I thought she had a good frame, good intent, there was a bit near the end where she stepped over Carlos and she acted it well. I still think the danger at this point is that voters have no affinity with Carlos. 

Ellie & Johannes - oh heck Ellie, sometimes your free arm is a total nightmare! Finish the arm, woman! Serious lack of retraction, limited bounce, so heavy footed, she seemed absolutely shattered! Hmm.

Fleur & Vito - cor, bit saucy but she seemed very tight. I like how they are together. Good legs. It was alright but not sureI really liked it. 

Hamza & Jowita - Hamza! Your feet are so turned in, especially your right! Sort it out, dude. I feel like Jowita was just dancing around him. I didn't like that at all, for all the audience whooping and hollering. 

Helen & Gorka - I've gone from not thinking much of Helen to really rather liking her. I liked the isolations, it was a bit "flat" for me and her balance seemed a bit off but I quite enjoyed it and she's really brimming in confidence now. 

So, frock of the week...I think Helen, with a special mention to Mollie's skirt.

I do think Ellie should leave this weekend. Not sure she will though, we're back to the Pro vote again.

Off to stare at the voting page.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

A bit "flat" for me this week after Blackpool. Could not decide who to vote for, but Will and Nancy stood out for me this week. I did agree with Anton and Craig about Hamzas feet though


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> A bit "flat" for me this week after Blackpool. Could not decide who to vote for, but Will and Nancy stood out for me this week. _*I did agree with Anton and Craig about Hamzas feet though*_


He still got my votes


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't think much to tonight's couples but Fleur was probably my favourite. I always find her so stiff though, she needs to loosen up a bit.

I understood what the male judges were saying about Hamza, I thought his legs were really odd tonight and yes, he's very turned in on the feet which ruins the whole look. Usually I love him but not tonight.

I thought Helen was a bit terrible with her Samba, it did nothing for me.

Will and Ellie I just find meh at the best of times anyway.

Ellie to go.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Leanne77 said:


> I didn't think much to tonight's couples but Fleur was probably my favourite. I always find her so stiff though, she needs to loosen up a bit.
> 
> I understood what the male judges were saying about Hamza, I thought his legs were really odd tonight and yes, he's very turned in on the feet which ruins the whole look. Usually I love him but not tonight.
> 
> ...



Yes I agree, Ellie to go tonight

Unfortunately Helen could be in danger,


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I didn't vote. I have lost my initial enthusiasm. It lacked sparkle last night.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It was a disappointing after Blackpool, it seemed to lack something last night.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It was definitely a much weaker week. I think Mollie's Tango was the best dance of the night - but I just don't warm to Carlos, which doesn't help with the votes. I've also never warmed to Nancy - but I do really like Will, always have, even since he was Jambo. It usually takes me a little while to warm to new Pro dancers but I really like Jowita and also Vito.

Don't forget the results show is on early tonight, 6pm I think.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

When it comes down to it, the public decide. Unless there's a WOW dance they will always vote for their favourites even if they're not the best dancers (just my opinion). I love Will and it helps that he's putting in a good performance so far


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Nearly said something about an outfit that gave the game away then! Phew, managed not to.

ETA: I swear that Tess gets more insincere as the weeks go by.

Double Edit: I'm literally wailing.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tess is so patronising she's starting to make me cringe.

I think it was the right result, sad to see them go all the same.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nearly said something about an outfit that gave the game away then! Phew, managed not to.
> 
> ETA: I swear that Tess gets more insincere as the weeks go by.
> 
> Double Edit: I'm literally wailing.


Me too! She had me blubbing, such a lovely tribute to JJ.


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

Just found out strictly is on tonight not Saturday just turned over. Incase no one else knows it's on tonight now


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Looks like a good one! Musicals hold on to your seat!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I wont spoil it for those who haven't seen it but Oh what a night, so hard to choose they were all sooo good. Off to vote.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I missed it, had no idea it was on. Thank goodness for catch up. I will watch it tonight when the football is on.

Results show is on for 40 minutes tonight.

How much longer is football on? It's driving me mad


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaily said:


> I missed it, had no idea it was on. Thank goodness for catch up. I will watch it tonight when the football is on.
> 
> Results show is on for 40 minutes tonight.
> 
> How much longer is football on? It's driving me mad



It's on until the 18th of December as that's when the world cup final is on


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I nearly missed as well, if OH had been flicking channels at half time I'd have missed it.

*RESULTS SHOW tonight at 5.40 (Saturday)*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*SEMI-FINAL Sunday 11th Dec at 7.15 
RESULTS on Monday 12th Dec at 8.15 *


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks all, I had no idea! I'm going to watch now:

Pro routine was a bit odd, did chuckle at JoJo as a Pink Lady though  

Shirley's hair is cute tonight. 

Mollie & Carlos - a bit odd to have extra dancers at Elstree, perfect musical choice for a Charleston though. Reasonable swivel, bit clunky on the slides through the legs, but she danced it well. I still don't feel connected with her. 

Hamza & Jowita - gosh, that seemed a bit weird. So slow for a Samba, not sure I liked it but gosh when it's slow it really showed errors. I think his foot and knee pulled off line a bit but I know he has been having knee issues, so perhaps to do with that? 

Kym & Graziano - ooooh, she looks great in that outfit! Poor leg action, the disco bits were lacklustre, I think the judges watched a different routine than I did. 

Will & Nancy - good acting, great footwork, good movement around the floor, nice dance (not sure it was worth that score though).

Helen & Gorka - great performance, what larks she was having - and good choice for a Couple's Choice, I also love Gorka in eyeliner. I preferred Helen's dance to Will's for the same score. 

Fleur & Vito - I wonder if the extra dancers changed the Quickstep dynamic? Didn't seem enough actual in hold movement around the floor for me. I liked it, the footwork was good, the toppling still isn't quite right but I'm pleased she's so much more controlled. 

Best frock - bit difficult due to the outfits this week, but I'll go with Fleur 

Who is leaving? I think Kym.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right choice. Watched the results when we got home last night. Definitely the person who left was much better the second time around though. 

Getting to the nitty gritty now!


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

So far I'm enjoying tonight's show but the charleston is my favorite dance and I'm not sure what is was but I didn't like fleur's charleston. 

Worried about will but hoping his second dance is better I'd love him in the final I just love him and Nancy


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Will was completely p1ssed with his first dance, his face was NOT one of happiness!


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

Leanne77 said:


> Will was completely p1ssed with his first dance, his face was NOT one of happiness!


Agree hope he can shake it off for his second dance him and hamza are my 2 faves and hoping one wins


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Sorry but I'm loving Molly tonight!


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

If molly is in the bottom 2 again it's an abomination. 

I hate to say it but think Will is in danger of going I really hope not though as I really like Will


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Gosh I'm getting so confused with Strictly! Pesky football. 

Here we go for a Double Dancing Semi Final  Claudia and Tess both in asymmetric frocks, Shirley too...oh her's is a jumpsuit. 

Fleur & Vito: 

Paso - Great choice of music, love the Paso'd version of Moloko. She looks a bit angry to me, rather than intense, overwhelmed by her strength I think. Her centre seemed a bit off and her shaping was a bit "hard". I wasn't convinced by it overall. 

Charleston - I hate those shoes she's wearing, the dress is unflattering, lifts were clunky and heavy. I didn't like it at all, her swivel was decent but there didn't seem to be enough content to me. I think I was watching a different dance to the judges and massively over-marked for me. 

Helen & Gorka:

Waltz - Pesky dry ice, couldn't see the footwork for ages! Nice when I eventually did see it, good turns, liked the little accents to the music near the end of the routine. They still have a bit too much gapping in the close hold (that's always been the way though with them in hold) and her head isn't quite over to the side enough in hold. I liked the dance though, it had a nice feel.

Argentine - cor blimey! She tore her frock! I think the weird walking was to free her frock. I actually really enjoyed it, great intensity. Her top line wasn't right but her legs were reasonable. Saucy though! 

Hamza & Jowita:

Charleston - I love the music again (one of my favourite songs, randomly). What amazing lifts, again! I LOVE Jowita, I think she's brilliant, definitely my favourite female pro now. His left foot was playing up again, it's the one that's always turning in in other dances, maybe it's because of his sore knee? I smiled the whole way through that, again. Super choreography. 

Waltz - OMG! His left foot is all turned in and pigeon toed again. He's trying to fix it, I could see in the rotations he was trying hard but whilst travelling it does it's own thing. I think it was twisting his frame too. Good flow around the floor though, I thought I'd like him doing a waltz more than I did though. 

Mollie & Carlos:

American Smooth - I just can't click with them as a couple, I know technically she's good (though the beginning was a bit ropey) but there's always something missing for me. Carlos seemed to be trying to make it all about him with all his whizzing about! The flow wasn't there enough for me, her arms are great though. 

Paso - excellent music choice after the amount of times she's been in the dance off. Again, technically good but she looked like she wasn't there somehow. I think the slo-mo bit in the middle was cool and somehow it seemed to win me over by the end. 

Will & Nancy:

Paso - Len wouldn't have liked all the faffing about the beginning with the skirt/cape. He seemed very "stilted" and was seriously pulling some distracting faces! Flamenco bits were alright, lack of sweeping arms, bum sticking out. He's a great leading partner though. I think this was my least favourite of his dances. I think Anton had it right saying he tried too hard.

Couple's Choice - who'd have thought, The Stone Roses and Happy Mondays on Strictly  That was the best bit though, I thought the dance was terrible. No idea how you judge it. I'm sorry Will, I think you are done for. 

So. Will & Fleur in the bottom two. Best frock, hmmm, I think Helen's midnight blue AT frock. 

I'm off to stare at the voting page to choose. It's been odd for me this year, I think I've voted for someone different each week. I've felt no strong allegiance to anyone.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Fleur and Molly for bottom two, although one should be Will 
Not that they were bad 
Just, they seem to be the ones that have made the least connection to the public at home -hence both being in bottom two more than any of others


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I hope the public voting goes on the best dancers and not on the popularity of pro's and celebs. They are all so emotional tonight. 
Sorry Will, as much as I love you I don't think it was your best week and your journey may be over.
It was good to see Shirley as the bad cop and Craig being nice for a change too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think Shirley has been a much better judge the past couple of years, actually giving explanation with critique, which I like.

I think the pros in the final is interesting, too. Three brand new, one on second season and only Gorka who has been around a while. I guess a lot of the “old favourite” pros are gone though, now, so maybe that component of the voting isn’t so important currently. We shall see later…


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The results show tonight going to be interesting as they all are very good but I think Will is the weakest now.

Fingers cross that Hamza makes it to the final.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Honestly, two awful dances! One technically much better than the other though...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The two I voted for over the weeks have both got though, Helen and Hamza 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Honestly, two awful dances! One technically much better than the other though...


I didn't like either of them, not sure who I'd have voted off.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

The right decision (IMO), 3 dances for the final, it will be interesting to see which of them copes best, my money is on .............Molly and Carlos, (only because she is the youngest and probably fitter ) but to be fair any one of them could win, if they get the dances right on the night! It should be a good show


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm still hoping that Hamza will win if not Helen.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Hamza for me too. Such a humble man. Do we vote or is it the judges decision? I can't remember


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The judges do score the dances but it’s for guidance only. The winner is decided by public vote alone.

Can’t wait for the frocks though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So. I think Hamza will win and I’m perfectly happy with that because he’s been great and Jowita is brilliant. However, Helen is dancing the jive again and for me that was the week that saw her really turn around. That plus the Cabaret routine could see her come from behind and Gorka is popular with many. I don’t think Fleur or Mollie stand a chance, neither has been very popular throughout the series, both in the bottom two several times and as it’s public only it probably won’t happen. I don’t know if they all do their show dance or if they still eliminate one couple before they get the chance.

Interesting to have three first time pros in the final though. Also I think the fewest 40s I’ve seen in years. There hasn’t been the absolute stand out dancer for me this year. They’ve been good but it’s been very “spread around“.

We shall see


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

Now wills gone hamza for me too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hamza for me as well.

I've voted for him every week since week one.


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

Well we're nearly their an hour til the final. 

Who is everyone backing who is your winner and who do you think will win? 

I will be voting Hamza and hope he wins but I just have this feeling molly will win and I can't put my finger on why.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think this is the first year ever that I’m going to vote for who I like most on the night! We shall see


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh I'm on delay so I can forward any naff bits, so there may well be lots of posts! 

Can I just say. Nadia's hair? Curly? It's just GAWJUSS!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm voting for Hamza and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I think they’re all fab in the final. I do think Helen or Hamza will win (plus he went to the same uni as me, doing the same course - two years earlier so we nearly crossed paths haha) as the other two haven’t been as popular. I do really like Fleur though.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Not bothered who wins tbh as I like them all but so far, only liking Fleurs Samba, the rest have been disappointing.

My least favourite is Molly though.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh Hamza, I think you might have just thrown it away.  I'd like Helen to win if you don't.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here we are for the first dances then:

Hamza & Jowita - actually not as good as the first time they danced it I don't think. I think it had more WOW factor the first time but I enjoyed it.

Mollie & Carlos - excellent movement and footwork, top line is better. Lovely Quickstep. Still don't like him (sorry Carlos).

Fleur & Vito - Oooh I LOVED this the first time. I loved it again. Brilliant.

Helen & Gorka - Oooh, I loved this one too. This was the first time I really enjoyed watching Helen. I really like the little quiet and paused moments. Nice. ETA: I didn't like it as much this time as the first time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Showdances:

Hamza & Jowita - I'm sorry Hamza, rather boring and too many mistakes. His left foot is still dreadfully turned in as well. Isn't he the most lovely man, though? 

Mollie & Carlos - definitely more of a show dance but she still seems "flat" somehow, she's sort of tentative - maybe it's because she is a young woman? Blooming annoying hair for her though! Overmarked by the judges. 

Fleur & Vito - I was a bit confused to be honest, seemed a bit "unfinished" but Fleur is by far the most accomplished dancer so far in the show dance. She's so strong, wow. 

Helen & Gorka - I liked it. I didn't know really what I was watching but I liked it (despite the lift errors!). She looked joyous though. Overmarked again.


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

Enjoyed the show tonight , still hoping and voted for hamza but I think fleur might just have won this the best of the night by far


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Loved Helens showdance dress though Ms F!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Fluer and Vito's showdance was brilliant! I'm loving little Vito he's so..... Italian


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

What a reaction to Helen's final dance WOW!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well you can tell the judges want Fleur win.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Hamza got my 6 votes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Couple's Own Choice:

Hamza & Jowita - awww, I love him. I love the pair of them together. Jowita is absolutely my favourite female pro now. Anton close to tears made my eyes leaky. Has he saved himself with this? Maybe. 

Mollie & Carlos - flipping heck, brave to do a Rumba! They're my least favourites but in another five years, if she carried on dancing, I reckon she could be really good. 

Fleur & Vito - I remember wanting it to go for longer last time and felt the same again today. I also preferred it just with the two of them rather than with all the backing dancers in Blackpool. 

Helen & Gorka - wow! Helen was fabulous in that. Absolutely brilliant. What a final dance. 

I'm in agreement with Marian Keyes who on twitter says her husband thinks the Showdance is redundant, due to the Couple's Choice. Interesting that three of their own choices were the Couple's Choice dances. 

So I'm off to vote. 

Goodness knows who for, though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahahahahahaaa! Because I'm behind, I've missed the vote! Hahahahahaahaa! 

Ah well.


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

5 votes went to Hamza and one to fleur for her couples choice alone


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottieboys said:


> Hamza got my 6 votes.


And mine


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

The popularity vote wins!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

🎉🎉🎉🎉. 
Goes to show if the public like you, the public like you 
Such a humble man too


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awwwww. I was going to vote for Fleur and Helen (4 votes, 2 votes) as I thought they were the best dancers. Never mind, I don't think I'd have made any difference and really, does it matter? It's just dancing. 

I'm sad for Gorka though, he looks absolutely gutted. Neil was consoling him at the end.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy Happy Happy well done Hamza


----------



## 1529122 (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm soooooooo happy , me and my sister cheered and ended up jumping off the sofa and hugging we were so happy for them both.

He was the last man standing but he did it.

Then when he said those 3 things that was me gone I needed tissues tears rolling down my face at how beautiful his soul is.

My sister said gorka was a sore loser his face when he didn't win and then not really looking at hamza ect when he was speaking.

My take is he was so devastated he wanted to just leave.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

End of season thoughts:

This was the first series in a long time where I didn't feel attached to someone. My favourite make pro was gone and I've not had a favourite female pro in a couple of years.

It's the first season in ages where I didn't know who I was going to vote for each week. I've voted (or not!) for who I've felt was best on the night. Most odd! 

The new pro dancers overall were good. I took to Vito and Jowita straight away. Carlos will never be for me. 

I wish it was all about the dancing and not just popularity - but it's a public vote, so I know it's popularity. 

I'm happy enough Hamza won, he really is a lovely man. I'd rather a better dancer had won (he still had turned in feet, practically every blooming dance!) but I'm not annoyed like I was when Bill Bailey won, nor that Joe bloke from Holby. 

Can't believe that's it for another year. What will I do without the Best Frock of the Week each week? 

Thank you all for your company on the thread  See you in the Autumn next year for the same again.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m glad Hamza won as he’s really lovely and a really good dancer but based on tonight’s a dances I wanted Fleur to win. She was just amazing! I watched on delay so couldn’t vote though


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Teddy-dog maybe if we'd not been on delay we'd have helped her


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

@Mrs Funkin 
Do we not have the pleasure of your critique for the Christmas edition?
I know it's already done and dusted, so not quite the same 
But 
It won't be the same if not


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh that is sweet of you to say @mrs phas  I actually don’t usually watch the Christmas special but I think we are on our own here this year, so maybe I will.

_pops off to go to see who is in it_


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm happy for Hamza and his supporters, Jowita was amazing throughout and deserves credit too


Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh that is sweet of you to say @mrs phas  I actually don’t usually watch the Christmas special but I think we are on our own here this year, so maybe I will.
> 
> _pops off to go to see who is in it_


Oh please watch Mrs F, I love your critique 
.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I should have said congratulations Hamza & Jowita they are a team and she worked really hard to win the Glitter Ball with Hamza,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

RagamuffinTheo said:


> My sister said gorka was a sore loser his face when he didn't win and then not really looking at hamza ect when he was speaking.
> 
> My take is he was so devastated he wanted to just leave.


I never noticed so I watched the end again on i-player,

Everyone one else was lovely, but he really showed he was a bad looser.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't think Gorka is a bad loser, I suspect he was gutted not to win - particularly after the incredible response to their final dance. I think it's a highly competitive world and in the highly competitive worlds of sport/dancing (and many others) it's part of the territory. You work so hard, you don't accept errors, you beat yourself up if errors happen, you feel like an utter failure if you don't win. I therefore think it's a normal response. I think it's okay for there to be winners and losers, less of the, "It's the taking part that counts" mentality and more of the, "In it to win it" for me please  So many folk don't like that though. I bet there's debate on socials about it, too. I'm not looking!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oki doki then. I don't usually watch the Christmas special but here I am  I am loving Shirley's frock. 

Ricky & Luba - well, it's my favourite Christmas song that they are dancing to, so that's a good start. Actually not a bad Salsa, bit stiff in the hips but good style and good lifts. 

Larry & Nadia - oh Larry, it wasn't very good footwork and if this had been "real" Strictly, he'd have been told how terrible he was and Craig would have given him a three! 

Rosie & Neil - Merry Christmas to @huckybuck as her favourite Neil is dancing  Actually pretty good, reasonably decent kicks and flicks, nice cheeky little number. Definitely she would need to be fitter to do Strictly, she's whacked out - though I think maybe I would be too with a Jive!

Halfway through and I'm miffed at the lenient scoring, hahahahaha! 

George & Amy - what an effort, having had a Great Auntie with Down's Syndrome I am so impressed with George's ability in that dance. The timing was definitely wonky but he was having the best time and they really got the character of the Charleston. As an aside, I know of George from parkrun, as he has been in a lot of their publicity for volunteering, as it helped him massively develop his confidence - and I'm all for that. 

Nicola & Giovanni - great footwork, decent top line, great traditional feeling, I'd like her to do Strictly I think. The best dancer by far - the score wasn't justified for her either but by far the closest to what it should have been  Just as an extra whilst with Claudia - errrrm, Gio! The Pro goes on the left of the celeb!

Alexandra & Kai - oh BLIMEY @huckybuck your other favourite boy, Kai! Super footwork and movement across the floor, great frame. Brilliant Quickstep - she has great Strictly potential too  

So, despite the MASSIVE over-marking it's not been too bad. 

Best frock of the night - I think Nadia with a special mention to Alexandra's reindeer outfit which was stunning!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Even if you don't watch the show properly, watch the end bit - Shirley and Anton! Alenxadra's blue sequinned playsuit! 

Both amazing.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

😴😴😴 started to watch, but slept right through, couldn't keep my eyes open. Finally waking up to see Shirley and Anton and Craig and Motsi, I must have had too much turkey 😬. Sounds like a good show though Mrs F.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Taped it so I could flick though most and just watch the dances and the marking, 

Bruno surprised me, I normally don't like him but he was OK.


----------

